# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين وأخبار واعمدة الخميس  27  فبراير 2020 م

## علي سنجة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



*

----------


## علي سنجة

*
*

----------


## علي سنجة

* صحيفة الصدى 


 انتصارات الزعيم تنتقل من لوزان إلى بورتسودان 

 المسلمي : سعيد بالنتيجة ونعمل على علاج التمركز الخاطئ

 التش يتألق ويسجل أروع الأهداف : وتكريم  رائع من رابطة الثغر للدكتور مزمل أبوالقاسم
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*"تونسي المريخ" يمتدح لاعبيه ويهنئ العرب


 قال التونسي (أمين  المسلمي) انه برغم النتيجة العريضة التي أنتهى عليها لقاء المريخ ومضيفه حي  العرب بورتسودان إلا أن المواجهة كانت صعبة مقدما تهنئته للسوكرتا على  الأداء القوي مشيرا إلى انه فريق محترم، وكشف التونسي عن أهدافه المرصودة  مع المريخ تتمثل في تحقيق لقب الدوري والكأس والعمل بقوة على نيلهما حتى  الجولة الأخيرة لأن الفوز بهما يعتبر بوابة الفريق للبطولات القارية وكشف  المسلمي عن رضاه بما قدمه اللاعبين مشيرا إلى انه أشرف فقط على "5" تدريبات  منذ قدومه وانه لم يكن ينتظر أفضل مما قدموه مبينا انه من خلال العمل  سيتطور الأداء بشكل أفضل خلال المرحلة المقبلة خاصة انهم في الجهاز الفني  شرعوا في إجراء تغيرات واسعة على مستوى مراكز اللاعب وأضاف التونسي نعمل  على صنع هوية تكتيكية للأداء وان اللقاء اليوم بدأت تظهر فيه ملامح هذه  الهوية وقدم التونسي في ختام حديثه تهانيه لجماهير المريخ واعدا اياها  بتقديم الأفضل والعمل على إسعادهم من خلال حصد الألقاب.
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*المريخ يقسو على حي العرب ويحكم قبضته على صدارة الممتاز

 المريخ يضرب بقوةٍ، ويستعيد صدارة الدوري الممتاز بفوزه على ممثل بورتسودان.



  تغلّب حامل اللقب المريخ  على مضيفه حي العرب بورتسودان بثلاثة أهداف دون  مقابل في المباراة التي جرت مساء امس الأربعاء في المرحلة الـ 21  من  بطولة الدوري الممتاز.

 وبكّر المريخ  بالهدف الأوّل في الدقيقة الـ 31  عن طريق اللاعب الغاني ريشموندمن ركلة جزاء قبل أنّ  يعزّز السماني الصاوي بالهدف الثاني في الدقيقة الـ 51 ، وأضاف أحمد التش  الهدف الثالث في الدقيقة الـ 91 .

 وبالنتيجة رفع المريخ رصيده  إلى 44 ،مستعيدًا الصدارة من الهلال، وفي المقابل بقي حي العرب بورتسودان  في النقطة الـ 30 بالمركز  الثامن.
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*نبض الصفوة

 امير عوض

 علي نار هادئة

  عشرة أيام فصلت بين لقاء الأمس و اللقاء الذي سبقه.. كانت كافية جداً  لتلتقط الفرقة الحمراء أنفاسها المتلاحقة جرآء الضغط الكبير للمباريات  المتتالية في جدول الدوري.
 الفسحة الزمنية المذكورة منحت الجهاز  الفني (الجديد) فرصة ممتازة للتعرُف أكثر علي مقدرات النجوم و امكانياتهم  الفنية و البدء في التعود علي الملاعب السودانية ذات الخصوصية المتفردة علي  ما سواها.
 نجوم المريخ كانوا في الموعد تماماً.. و ساعدوا مدربهم  في الظهور بروح مختلفة و أداء مغاير للذي ودعوا به (كيغان) الذي يستحق هو و  طاقمه المعاون الشكر علي ظهور الفريق بلياقة بدنية عالية.

 المريخ  دخل لأجواء اللقاء علي الرسم التكتيكي المرّن (4:2:3:1) بتغييرات عديدة في  التشكيل الرئيسي عبر عودة الكابيتانو أمير كمال للتواجد برفقة نمر في الخط  الخلفي و ظهور احمد آدم (بيبو) ـ أساسياً ـ بعد غياب لــ15 مباراة توالياً.
  علي الجانب الآخر فقد دخل العرباوية المباراة بتكتيك (4:5:1) بتكثيف  التواجد في خط الوسط و محاولة الضغط علي لاعبي المريخ لمنعهم من بناء  الهجمات و هو الأمر الذي نجح فيه فتية السوكرتا في أغلب فترات اللقاء الذي  انحصرت فيه الكرة في وسط الملعب تحت ضغط لاعبي حي العرب الذين مارسوا عنفاً  شديداً علي حامل الكرة وسط تهاون غريب من حكم اللقاء.

 البلدوزر  ريشموند افتتح التسجيل بعد أن انبري لتسديد ضربة الجزاء المرتكبة مع التش  الذي تلاعب بدفاع أبناء الشرق.. و مع بدايات الشوط الثاني منح ريشموند  زميله السماني كرةً علي طبق من ذهب لم يتوان الأخير من وضعها هدفاً في  الشباك الزرقاء كهدف ثالث له هذا الموسم في بطولة الممتاز.
 بعد  الهدف الثاني انخفض رتم الأداء الأحمر لتنحصر الكرة في منتصف الملعب و  تختفي تهديدات المريخ لمرمي المضيف ما خلا تسديدتين فقط بداخل حدود المرمي  أتيتا بعد هدف التش الرائع في الدقيقة 88 من عمر اللقاء.
 حي العرب  هدد المرمي الأحمر كثيراً في الشوط الثاني.. حيث سدد الفريق 6 مرات نحو  المرمي كانت خمس تسديدات منها بداخل حدود مرمي أبو عشرين الذي أحسن الزود  عن مرماه ببسالة و قوة لينال الكلين شيت في ختام اللقاء (الثامن له خلال  الموسم الحالي).

 عموماً.. فالنتيجة أكثر من رائعة بعد أن أعادت  الفريق لموقعه الصداري بفوزٍ كبير في ملعب صعب وسط الظروف التي تحيط  بالفريق من تغيير في الأجهزة الفنية.
 *نبضات متفرقة*

 طالعت بياناً لرابطة محبي المريخ في البحر الأحمر يُفسر الوضع الغريب الذي وضعتهم فيه قيادة البعثة!!
 قيادة البعثة اختارت فندقاً أكثر تكلفة من الفندق الذي حجزته الرابطة لاقامة البعثة!!
 مريخاب البحر الأحمر المخلصين تعرّضوا لصدمة من هذا الموقف الغريب (و الغير مستغرب من مجلس الفشل).
  كل القصة ترتكز حول نية الرابطة في تكريم الدكتور مزمل بين شوطيّ اللقاء و  هو الأمر الذي لم يرض أولئك النفر فإختاروا معاقبة جمهور كامل تصدي لخدمة  معشوقه بكل تفاني و اخلاص.
 بعض أعضاء المجلس يكرهون مزمل أكثر من حبهم للمريخ!!
  شخصياً.. كنت استبعد هذه الفرضية.. حتي و انا اتابع اهمال المجلس لموضوع  فوز الفريق بدوري 2018 و تعاملهم البارد مع هذا الأمر.. و للأسف فقد تأكدت  لي هذه الكراهية بما حدث في مدينة بورتسودان.
 أعضاء الرابطة اضطروا لدفع 70 مليون لادارة الفندق التي حاسبتهم علي حجز يوم كامل بالاضافة لوجبة العشاء التي تم اعدادها سلفاً.

 قيادة البعثة رفضت ركوب البص السياحي الفاخر و أصرّوا علي امتطاء سيارات الفندق!!

 المدير الفني امين المسلمي أعلن مبكراً مسئوليته الفنية عن اللقاء و يستحق الثناء للظهور الجيد في أول المواجهات.
  أكثر ما لفت نظري هو الشجاعة العالية التي دخل بها المسلمي اللقاء بعدم  التقوقع الدفاعي أو الانكفاء في منتصف الملعب الخاص بنا.. و قد ظهر هذا  جلياً في تشكيلته ذات النزعة الهجومية بوجود لاعبين اصحاب نزعة هجومية  كـ(التكت ـ التش ـ السماني ـ سفيان) في خط الوسط.. مع وجود لاعب واحد ذو  نزعة دفاعية (ضياء الدين) الذي استبدله المسلمي بدون أن يدفع بلاعب وسط  متأخر بديلاً عنه. 
 المسلمي.. كراعو خضراء.. فمنذ دخوله لعالمنا و الافراح تتري يمنةً و يساراً.

  نتمني له التوفيق في هذه التجربة الكبيرة.. و نتمني أن لا يتم تقييمه  سلباً او ايجاباً قبل مرور فترة كافية للحكم عليه ليتمكن من وضع بصمته  بهدوء بعيداً عن الضغط الانفعالي.

 البلدوزر ريشموند واصل التهديف في  الظهور الثاني توالياً له.. و نتمني أن يتمكن هداف الممتاز الريح من اكمال  التعافي للتواجد برفقة هذا النجم المهول القدرات و الذي ننتظر منه الكثير و  المثير.
 المريخ سدد 9 كرات كانت 4 منها بداخل حدود المرمي.. و حي العرب سدد 11 تسديدة 6 منها أبعدها أبو عشرين عن مرماه.
 المريخ نال 4 ركنيات (كلها في الشوط الأول).. و حاز العرباوية 6 ركنيات (2 في الشوط الأول و 4 في الشوط الثاني).
 الزعيم قفز للصدارة برصيد 44 نقطة و بفارق نقطتين عن أقرب ملاحقيه.

  تبقت للمريخ مبارتين فقط خارج العاصمة (الشرطة القضارف ـ الفلّاح عطبرة)..  بينما تبقت للهلال 7 مباريات ولائية (اهلي شندي ـ هلال الابيض ـ مريخ  الفاشر ـ هلال الفاشر ـ حي الوادي نيالا ـ حي العرب بورتسودان ـ هلال  كادوقلي).
 المؤكد هو أن الهلال سيعاني الأمرّين أمام هذه الأندية و ما لم يتدخل الدعم التحكيمي فلن يفلح في الفوز عليها.
 مباراة الزعيم القادمة يوم 1/3 أمام مريخ الفاشر الذي قفز للمركز الثالث علي روليت الدوري.
 القادم أجمل بحول الله.
 *نبضة أخيرة*

 صدارة.. و فقع مرارة.
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXpWj2G5Cr4
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حائط صد
محمود الدرديري اوسونو

 الروح قبل الإنتصار
 *فى التمرين الختامى لفريق  المريخ قبل التوجه لبورتسودان ومواجهة حي العرب.تحدث مدرب الفريق امين  المسلمى للاعبين وطالبهم بضرورة تقديم كل ما لديهم داخل ارضية الملعب  والقتال من اجل الشعار
 *وذكر لهم ان  ما تابعه من اداء للاعبين فى اخر مباراة امام هلال الفاشر لا يشبه نجوم  يدافعون عن شعار اكبر الاندية السودانية فى ظل غياب الروح والرغبة فى تقديم  الافضل. واكمل حديثه مداعباً اللاعبين بان اى فرد منهم يظهر بدون روح داخل  الملعب سيكون مضطراً للعودة من بورتسودان (بالبر) فى إشارة واضحة لضرورة  توفر الروح القتالية والإصرار على الانتصار
 *تذكرت حديث امين السلمى  وانا اشاهد فيديو ممتلئ بالحماس جمع المدرب بلاعبيه عقب انتصار الامس داخل  غرفة تبديل الملابس وهو يهتف بالشعار الشهير (بالطول بالعرض مريخنا يهز  الارض)
 *وبعيداً عن تضخيم (الإنتصار الطبيعى) الذى تحقق بالامس امام  حى العرب.لابد من الإشادة بالروح الجديدة والجدية التى سيطرت على اداء  اللاعبين طيلة زمن المباراة والرغبة الكبيرة فى العودة بنقاط المباراة  كاملة
 *من اكبر مكاسب مباراة الامس الدفعة المعنوية الكبيرة التى  تلقاها المدير الفنى الشاب والتى ستعينه بكل تاكيد فى قادم الايام لمجابهة  (عشاق الإنطباعية) الذين ينتظرون اول هفوة من اجل الإنقضاض على كل من لم  يروق لهم من المدربين واللاعبين
 *وكما ذكرت  امس الاول فإن إنتصار  المريخ على حى العرب بورتسودان يجب ان يتم التعامل معه بصورة اكثر عقلانية  وبعيداً عن التضخيم والحديث عن ظهور بصمات المدرب وغيرها من العبارات التى  شكلت ضغط كبير وعنيف على معظم الاجهزة الفنية التى جلست على راس الإدارة  الفنية لنادى المريخ
 *حيث كان إطلاق العنان للاحلام والطموحات  حاضراً بصورة كبيرة عند اول إنتصار يتحقق ويبدأ التمجيد والتبشير بمريخ يهز  الارض تحت الخصوم وغيرها من العبارات الرنانة التى تشكل فى نهاية المطاف  نقطة ضغط إضافية على المدرب
 *وفى نفس الوقت وعند اول خسارة حتى وان  كانت (بعد ساعات) من إستلام المدرب لمهامة.فهى كافية جداً للتاكيد على فشل  المدرب وضرورة إنهاء التعاقد معه
 *الان سادتى نحن امام تجربة  تدريبية جديدة بمعية مدرب شاب ممتلئ بالحماس ولا ينقصه الطموح. ويحتاج لمن  يقف بجانبه ويقدم له العون والسند حتى يستطيع تقديم افضل ما عنده للنادي  الاحمر
 *يحتاج امين المسلمى لتهيئة الاجواء وتسهيل الصعاب اكثر من  حوجته للإشادة والثناء. يحتاج المسلمى للصبر اكثر من حوجته للحديث عن تميزه  التدريبى او الفنى مع الفريق
 *خلال الفترة الماضية غابت الروح عن  جسد المريخ فتحول فريق كرة القدم إلى مسخ مشوه باحث عن الهوية ويمكن لاصغر  نادى التفوق عليه داخل الملعب بكل بساطة وبدون معاناة تذكر
  *وبالنسبة لى لو إكتفى امين المسلمى بإعادة الروح والحماس للاعبين (لكفاه)  لان غياب الرغبة فى القتال والإنتصار قادره على تحويل اشرس الاندية لحملان  وديعة لا حول لها ولا قوة وهو عين ما كان يعانى منه الاحمر
 * لذلك  لابد من وقفة جماهير المريخ خلف الجهاز الفنى حتى يجد المناخ الملائم  لتحقيق النجاح مع الفريق وسينعكس هذا النجاح على البيت الاحمر ككل
  *وقبل ذلك يجب ان نبتعد تماماً عن التدخل فى الشأن الفنى ومحاولة (فرض  الوصايا) على الجهاز الفنى حتى لا تعود النغمة القديمة التى تتحدث عن  محاربة المدرب للاعب الفلانى بدون عقل او منطق
 *اتركوا المسلمى يعمل  وابتعدوا عن الإطراء الكثير والنقد العنيف وليكن الحساب فى نهاية  الموسم.حتى نستطيع الإستفادة من تجاربنا السابقة

 اخر الكلام

 مريخى راسي عالى

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جـدول مبــاريـات الاسبـوع السـادس من الدوري السـوداني الممتـازلكرة القدم في دورتـه الثـانيـة والذي يحمـل الجـوله رقم ( 22 )



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المسلمي صنع تيم من النار ....المريخ استعاد الصداره 

 صور من اللقاء















*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جـدول ترتيب الدوري السـوداني الممتــاز بعد انتهـاء مباريـات الجـولة21  ( الفترة الثانية )
 * وشهدت هذه الجـولة صعود هـلال التبلدي الي المركز الثالث علي حساب مـريـخ السلاطين والذي تراجـع الي المركز الرابع  *وفي المنطقه الدافئـه صعد الارسنـال الي المـركز السـابع فيما تراجـع السـوكرتا الي المـركز الثامن ..
 *ورغم ان الرابـطة كوستي كان في الراحـه خـلال هذه الجـولة  الي انه حافظ علي مـركزه الرابع عشر ..


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكتيبه الحمراء تنجز المهمة وتسعد الأنصار
 بثلاثية ولاأروع حافظ حامل اللقب علي الصداره
 وصل النقطه 44 منتزع الصداره
 من مدعوم الاتحاد
 أجمل مافي المباراة شخصية المدرب أمين المسلمي وثقته بنفسه وهو يقوم بأدارة أولي مبارياته مع الفريق في بداية المشوار
 أما مدرب الاحمال ميوور أعتقد أن اللاعبين سيجنون ثمار تدريباته البدنيه  التي ظهرت اليوم بصورة واضحة أضف لها عمل المسلمي من الناحيه الذهنيه كان  التركيز حاضرا والضغط علي الخصم وتبادل المراكز والتمرير السريع في  المساحات الضيقه كله أفتقدناهو سابقا
 عموما من الصعب الحكم الدكه الفنيه لكن بداياتها مبشره بقادم أجمل من خلال ماشاهدناه اليوم
 أجمل اللقطات عقب المباراة أنسجام اللاعبين مع الطاقم الفني عبرت عنه صورة السيلفي
 التوفيق للفرقه الحمراء في قادم المواعيد









ظ£ظ¦
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يهزم حي العرب ويخطف الصدارة من الهلال
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




لاعبو المريخ
فاز  فريق المريخ، على مضيفه حي العرب بنتيجة (3-0)، اليوم الأربعاء بمدينة  بورتسودان شرق السودان، ضمن الجولة 20 من الدوري السوداني الممتاز.

وأحرز أهداف المريخ كل من الغاني ريشموند أنطوي في الدقيقة 30 من ركلة جزاء، والسماني الصاوي (52)، وأحمد حامد التش (88).

وتألق  ثنائي المريخ، الغاني ريشموند أنطوي وصانع الألعاب الدولي أحمد التش، في  إحراز الأهداف وصناعتها، في مباراة كانت هي الأولى تحت إشراف مديره الفني  الجديد أمين المسلمي.

واستعاد الفريق الأحمر بذلك صدارته للترتيب من  الهلال الذي لعب مباراة أقل، رافعا رصيده إلى 44 نقاط، وتجمد حي العرب عند  30 نقطة في المركز الثامن.

الشوط الأول

ونجح  المريخ في الاستفادة من اندفاع حي العرب، وفرض إيقاعا سريعا، في منطقة  صناعة اللعب بقيادة محمد هاشم وأحمد التش وثنائي الهجوم سفيان عبد الله  والغاني ريشموند أنطوي، ليفرض إيقاعه طوال الشوطين، وتحصل على عدة مخالفات  وركلات زاوية.

وسدد ريشموند في الدقيقة 26 من مخالفة خارج الصندوق، لكن الكرة مرت بشكل خطيرة في العارضة بقليل.



وفي  الدقيقة 30 من إحدى الهجمات السريعة، اخترق التش دفاع حي العرب فتمت  عرقتله داخل الصندوق، ليحتسب الحكم ركلة جزاء، انبرى لها ريشموند، مسددا  على يمين الحارس يسن يوسف.

ورد حي العرب بهجمة شرسة سدد منها سليمان  زكريا من على حافة الصندوق الكرة، لكن الحارس علي عبد الله أبو عشرين صدها  ببراعة، ثم حولها قلب الدفاع صلاح نمر إلى ركلة زاوية بالدقيقة 35.

الشوط الثاني

وبعد  7 دقائق من الاستراحة، أضاف السماني الصاوي الهدف الثاني، مستفيدا تمريرة  ريشموند المريحة له داخل الصندوق، فسدد بقدمه اليسرى في الزاوية اليسرى، ثم  سدد سفيان كرة زاحفة من على حافة الصندوق مرت بجوار القائم الأيمن.

ولم  يستسلم حي العرب لكن المريخ منعه من الوصول لمرمى أبو عشرين بسهولة، فسدد  أخطر مهاجمي حي العرب أسعد دبايوا في الدقيقتين (50 و65) بشكل خطير، لكن  أبو عشرين صد الكرتين.

وتألق هاشم التكت، في زعزعة الجانب الأيمن  لدفاع حي العرب، ومرر كرة للتش داخل الصندوق فاستدار ببراعة، وسدد كرة  حلزونية على علو منخفض، عانقت الزاوية اليسرى للمرمى، هدفا ثالثا للمريخ في  الدقيقة 88.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وليد حسن يظهر مع المريخ أمام حي العرب
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت





خاض  الظهير الأيمن الجديد بنادي المريخ، وليد حسن، أول مباراة رسمية له مع  الفريق، بظهوره في لقاء حي العرب، اليوم الأربعاء، في إطار الدوري السوداني  الممتاز.

وتعاقد المريخ مع وليد حسن في الميركاتو الشتوي المنصرم،  وشارك مع الفريق في 3 وديات استعدادًا للدور الثاني في الدوري السوداني  الممتاز.



وكان وليد حسن في الأساس ضمن قائمة اللاعبين السودانيين بدول المهجر، الذي قرر اتحاد الكرة، البحث عنهم ودعوتهم لصقور الجديان.

كما  شهد تشكيل المريخ أمام حي العرب، عودة الظهير الأيسر أحمد آدم بيبو بدلًا  من أحمد طبنجة، والحارس علي عبد الله أبو عشرين بدلًا من منجد النيل.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب المريخ: نعمل على صناعة هوية تكتيكية للأداء
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




أمين المسلمي
أقر التونسي أمين المسلمي، المدير الفني للمريخ، بخوض مباراة صعبة أمام حي العرب، مساء اليوم الأربعاء.

وفاز  المريخ على مضيفه حي العرب بنتيجة (3-0)، اليوم الأربعاء، بمدينة  بورتسودان شرق السودان، ضمن الجولة الـ 20 من عمر الدوري السوداني الممتاز.

أحرز أهداف المريخ، الغاني ريشموند أنطوي في الدقيقة 30 من ركلة جزاء، والسماني الصاوي (52)، وأحمد حامد التش (88).



وقال المسلمي في تصريحات لموقع ناديه "أقدم التهنئة للاعبين على الفوز، نريد الفوز بلقبي الدوري الممتاز وكأس السودان".

وأضاف "أشعر بالرضا تجاه أداء الفريق في مباراتي الأولى معه، أعد الجماهير بأداء أفضل خلال الفترة المقبلة وحصد الألقاب".

وتابع "نعمل على صناعة هوية تكتيكية للأداء، هذا التفكير بدأ في الظهور خلال مباراة حي العرب".

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأمل عطبرة يهدر الفوز أمام المريخ الفاشر
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت





أضاع  الأمل عطبرة، فرصة العودة للمركزين الثالث والرابع المؤهلين للعب بكأس  الكونفيدرالية، وذلك بعد تعادله امس الأربعاء، مع ضيفه المريخ الفاشر، في  إطار الأسبوع الخامس من الدور الثاني للدوري السوداني الممتاز.

تقدم الأمل عطبرة عن طريق كابتن بشير في الدقيقة (45+1)، فيما تعادل المريخ الفاشر عن طريق الصادق شلش في الدقيقة 73.

وبهذا  التعادل، رفع الأمل رصيده إلى 36 نقطة وتراجع للمركز الخامس في الترتيب،  بينما رفع المريخ الفاشر رصيده إلى 37 نقطة في المرتبة الرابعة.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة :


 • مانشستر سيتي يقهر ريال مدريد في 5 دقائق
 • يوفنتوس يسقط في ميدان ليون بهدف لوكاس توسارت
 • رينجرز يقصي براجا من ثمن نهائي الدوري الأوروبي
 • لجنة الانضباط الفرنسية تعلن إيقاف نيمار مباراة واحدة
 • فيفا يجري مراجعة شاملة لجدول مبارياته
 • كورونا يهدد موقعة يوفنتوس وميلان
 • الشرطة يحقق أول انتصاراته بالدوري العراقي
 • الترجي يسعى للثأر أمام الزمالك غداً.. وجاريدو يشعل موقعة الوداد والنجم
 • رونالدو يرفض عناق مشجع في فرنسا
 • راموس يُعقد مهمة الريال مدريد في الإياب بعد نيله لبطاقة الحمراء
 • هيرتا برلين: مذكرة كلينسمان مجرد اتهامات رخيصة
 • مدرب ليون: عانينا من رونالدو فقط أمام يوفنتوس
 • زيدان: 10 دقائق قتلتنا وضعف التركيز كلفنا كثيرا
 • ساري يفتح النار على لاعبي يوفنتوس
 • ساري: كلوب وميسي يسخران من يوفنتوس
 • جابرييل جيسوس: لم ألمس راموس
 • دي بروين: عانينا في أول 15 دقيقة أمام ريال مدريد
 • بونوتشي: ليون استغل اللحظة المثالية لإيذائنا
 • كاسيميرو يلوم الفار بعد صفعة السيتي
 • جوارديولا: جئنا من أجل الانتصار.. والأمر لم ينته بعد
 • رويس لا يتعجل العودة إلى قيادة دورتموند
 • باراتيسي: رونالدو يستحق تقديرا أكبر في إيطاليا
 • شيرر: ليفربول يستطيع تكرار إنجاز آرسنال

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  ■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ :


 ◄ الدوري الأوروبي 🇪🇺 - اياب دور ال 32 : 

 * إسبانيول - إسبانيا (-- : --) وولفرهامبتون - إنجلترا الساعة : 19:55 .. القناة : beIN

 * بورتو - البرتغال (-- : --) باير ليفركوزن - ألمانيا الساعة : 19:55 .. القناة : beIN

 * بازل - سويسرا (-- : --) أبويل - قبرص الساعة : 19:55 .. القناة : beIN

 * لاسك لينز - النمسا (-- : --) آلكمار - هولندا الساعة : 19:55 .. القناة : beIN

 * مالمو - السويد (-- : --)فولفسبورج - ألمانيا الساعة : 19:55 .. القناة : beIN

 * جينت - بلجيكا (-- : --) روما - إيطاليا الساعة : 19:55 .. القناة : beIN

 * إسطنبول - تركيا (-- : --) سبورتينج لشبونة - البرتغال الساعة : 19:55 .. القناة : beIN

 * أياكس - هولندا (-- : --) خيتافي - إسبانيا الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN

 * سيلتك - إسكوتلندا (-- : --) كوبنهاجن - الدانمارك الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN

 * إشبيلية - إسبانيا (-- : --) كلوج - رومانيا الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN

 * آرسنال - إنجلترا (-- : --) أوليمبياكوس - اليونان الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN

 * مانشستر يونايتد - إنجلترا (-- : --) كلوب بروج - بلجيكا الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN

 * انتر ميلان - إيطاليا (-- : --) لودوجوريتس - بلغاريا الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN

 * ريد بول - النمسا (-- : --) آينتراخت - ألمانيا الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN

 * بنفيكا - البرتغال (-- : --) شاختار - أوكرانيا الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN

 ——————————————
 ◄ الدوري السعودي 🇸🇦 - الأسبوع 20 :
 * التعاون (-- : --) الهلال الساعة : 17:40 .. القناة : KSA 1 

 * النصر (-- : --) الأهلي الساعة : 19:40 .. القناة : KSA 2 



 ——————————————


  ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس :


 ◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 26 :
 * حي العرب بورتسودان (0 : 3) المريخ
 * الامل عطبرة (1 : 1) مريخ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ
 #الترتيب: المريخ (44) الهلال (42) هلال الأبيض (38) مريخ الفاشر (37) الأمل (36)

 ——————————————
 ◄ دوري أبطال أوروبا 🇪🇺 - ذهاب دور ال 16 :
 * ريال مدريد - إسبانيا (1 : 2) مانشستر سيتي - إنجلترا
 * ليون - فرنسا (1 : 0) يوفنتوس - إيطاليا
 #ملحوظة: مباراة الإياب يوم 17 مارس المقبل
 ——————————————

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دبابيس  ------- ود الشريف 
#ووااوواا
 ** المريخ كبير البلد كان في الموعد مساء أمس ضرب بقوة واكتفي بثلاث أهداف  في شباك حي العرب واستعاد صدارة الدوري الممتاز بعد أن ذهبت للهلال لاقل  من ظ¢ظ¤ ساعة وأستطيع القول أن المدرب أمين المسلمي بدأ بداية طيبة رائعة مع  الأحمر وادار المباراة بدرجة امتياز وهو من المدربين الذين يهوون الوقوف  علي الخط طيلة زمن المباراة مع التوجيه باستمرار والامنيات له بالتوفيق في  المباريات القادمة 

 ** وجهنا نقدا عنيفا للسماني الصاوي بعد تراجع  مستواه في مباريات سابقة وجاء وقدم مردودا طيبا في مباراة أمس وبدأ في  استعادة مستواه واحرز هدف روعة 
 ** المحترف رشموندا احرز الهدف  الأول من ركلة جزاء وصنع الهدف الثاني وتحرك بشكل جيد لكنه مصاب بالغرور  والنرجسية  والغرور ما بنفع .العب كورتك عادي تفيد نفسك وتكسب احترام  الجمهور 
 ** احمد حامد التش .امير الكرة السودانية تسبب في ضربة  جزاء جاء منها الهدف الأول واحرز الهدف الثالث  من تسديدة قوية ( بالطرشة)  قدمه اليمني وامن الموقف تماما والتش وجوده مهم في اي مباراة 
 ** التكت لعب مباراة كبيرة والشبل سفيان صاحب لمسات حلوة ويرجي منه 
  ** حارس المرمى ابو عشرين عاد بعد غيبة وكان متابعا ويقظا وابعد عدد من  الكرات الخطرة وعاد أيضا الظهير الأيسر احمد آدم وادي بتميز لكنه أطاح  بفرصة سهلة قرب نهاية المباراة 
 ** كابتن وليد شارك لأول مرة  في  خانة الطرف اليمين وقدم مردودا طيبا ولم يخطئ في تمرير الكرة الا مرة واحدة  ويمكن أن يحل مشكلة الطرف اليمين في المريخ بمشاركات متواصلة في المباريات  
 ** حي العرب اندفع للقاء بحماس وهاجم في بعض الفترات لكنه لم  يستطع الصمود أمام الزحف المريخي الهادر وحي العرب يواجه الهلال في الاسبوع  المقبل ونأمل أن يتحسن المستوي وان يعود لسكة الانتصارات 
 ** حكم  المباراة تساهل مع عدد من لاعبي حي العرب كانوا يستحقون الكرت الأحمر  وتساهل أيضا مع السماني الصاوي وصلاح نمر و السماني صرخ في وجهه ونمر صرخ  في رجل الراية 
 ** احتجاج لاعبي حي العرب علي ضربة الجزاء لم يكن له معني لان عرقلة التش كانت واضحة 
  ** هكذا تجاوز المريخ عقبة حي العرب وتبقت له مباراتين في الاقاليم أمام  الفلاح والشرطة مضمونات في جيب الساعة وتبقت للهلال سبعة مباريات في  الاقاليم وصعب جدا أن يعود بالنقاط كاملة 
 ** قناة الملاعب قامت  بنقل المباراة بعد ثلث ساعة من بدايتها واعتذر الزميل شمس الدين الأمين عن  قطوعات كبيرة لازمت الشوط الأول ونفس القطوعات حدثت في مباراة الهلال  والفلاح ومحمود يريد أن يعرف القطوعات دي سببها ايه ...القطوعات عذبتنا 
 ** الاتحاد العام يدرس إمكانية استضافة نهائي بطولة الأندية الإفريقية بالخرطوم ونعتقد أن استاد المريخ هو الانسب بعد تأهيله 
 ** تعديلات قانون الرياضة التي تنوي ولاء البوشي رفعها لمجلس الوزراء لاجازتها كارثية علي الاتحاد العام والكرة السودانية .
 ** جنية جننتنا يا  جنية 
  ** وصلني ما يفيد بأن لاعب مريخ الفاشر هشام جنية المثير للجدل شارك  في  مباراتين قبل مباراة فريقه أمام المريخ كانتا أمام الخرطوم الوطني والأهلي  مروي وهو موقوف ولا أود الدخول في تفاصيل ولن اكتب في شكوي لوزان مرة اخري  الا بعد أن ينجلي الموقف تماما بس محيرني موقف مجلس الفشل المريخي وموقف  الاتحاد العام .... وتسلمت تعقيبا من الأستاذ محمد الشيخ مدني ارجو ان  اتمكن من نشره غدا 
 ** إطلاق سراح سوداكال رئيس المريخ مجازا ..طلع اشاعة 
 ** مضت فترة الثلاث اسابيع واكتر كموعد لانعقاد جمعية المريخ لاجازة النظام الأساسي والاتحاد العام صامت 
  ** ما حدث لبعثة المريخ في بورتسودان وادخل رابطة مشجعيه هناك في حرج  وكلفها ظ§ظ¥ الف جنيه مؤسف جدا وفي حاجة لتحقيق ومحاسبة ان كان هنالك مجلس  إدارة 
 ** راابطة الكلاكلة القبة التي يقودها الاخ احمد يوسف تستعد لإقامة أضخم مهرجان بوم السبت بعد غد تكرم من خلاله عدد من الشخصيات 
 ** كل الغبش واقفين صفوف... صفوف العيش وصفوف الغاز وصفوف البنزين والجاز ....الي متي 
 ** اللهم احفظ السودان 
 ** بتطلعي انتي من غابات ومن وديان ومني انا 
 ** آخر دبوس 
 ** نخشي أن تتسبب الوزيرة ولاء البوشي في تجميد نشاط السودان باصرارها علي تعديلات خرقاء في قانون الرياضة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يوفنتوس يسقط في ميدان ليون


كووورة




من المباراة
حقق  ليون فوزًا صعبًا على ضيفه يوفنتوس، بهدف نظيف، في المباراة التي جمعتهما  على جروباما ستاديوم، امس الأربعاء، بمنافسات ذهاب دور الـ16 من دوري  أبطال أوروبا.

أحرز لوكاس توسارت هدف المباراة الوحيد في الدقيقة 31.

ومن  المقرر أن يحل ليون ضيفًا على يوفنتوس، في 17 مارس/آذار المقبل، على  أليانز ستاديوم، في مباراة الإياب، لحسم المتأهل للدور ربع النهائي.

المحاولة  الأولى في المباراة جاءت بعد مرور 4 دقائق، لصالح يوفنتوس عن طريق  رونالدو، الذي كاد أن يخدع حارس ليون بعرضية من الناحية اليسرى كادت أن  تسكن الشباك. 

وفي أول تهديد من فريق ليون، كاد أصحاب الأرض أن  يتقدموا بالهدف الأول في الدقيقة 21، بعد ركلة ركنية من الناحية اليسرى  قابلها توكو إيكامبي برأسية في العارضة ليُحرم ليون من هدف أول محقق. 

وبعد  مرور 31 دقيقة، تقدم ليون بالهدف الأول عن طريق توسارت، بعد مجهود فردي من  حسام عوار في الناحية اليسرى لليون ليراوغ لاعب يوفنتوس ويمرر الكرة إلى  توسارت الذي وضع الكرة في الشباك. 



رونالدو اقترب من تعديل النتيجة ليوفنتوس، بعدما سدد كرة صاروخية مرت بجوار القائم الأيسر للحارس لوبيز.

وأهدر  إيكامبي فرصة مضاعفة النتيجة، بعد خطأ فادح من ميرالم بيانيتش الذي مرر  الكرة بشكل خاطئ للخلف وسط غياب التركيز من بونوتشي، لينجح إيكامبي في  الحصول على الكرة ويتوغل ويسدد كرة قوية فوق العارضة.

وعاد الخطير  إيكامبي بفرصة جديدة بعدما تسلم الكرة من منتصف الملعب وتوغل وسط غياب  الضغط من لاعبي يوفنتوس عليه ليتوغل ويسدد من أمام منطقة الجزاء كرة علت  عارضة تشيزني بقليل.



أول 20 دقيقة من الشوط الثاني، لم تشهد أي خطورة على مرمى الفريقين، وسط تمريرات كثيرة في خط الوسط وغياب الفاعلية الهجومية.

وأجرى ساري التبديل الأول ليوفنتوس بالدقيقة 62، بخروج بيانيتش ودخول آرون رامزي بدلاً منه.

الدقيقة  69 كادت أن تحمل نبأ سارًا ليوفنتوس، إلا أن ديبالا كان له رأس آخر، بعدما  قابل عرضية من الجهة اليسرى ليسددها بجوار المرمى، في أخطر فرص اللقاء،  ويهدر على فريقه فرصة تعديل النتيجة.

ودفع ساري بالمهاجم جونزالو  هيجواين، في محاولة لزيادة قوة يوفنتوس الهجومية باللعب بالثلاثي رونالدو،  ديبالا وهيجواين، ليشترك جونزالو في الدقيقة 70 بدلاً من كوادرادو.

وسقط  رونالدو في الدقيقة 83 مطالبًا بركلة جزاء بحجة وجود حالة دفع من ديناير  مدافع ليون، إلا أن حكم اللقاء أشار باستكمال اللعب دون أي مخالفة.

البديل  هيجواين كاد أن يتعادل ليوفنتوس، بعدما مر ديبالا من الناحية اليمنى وتوغل  داخل المنطقة ليمرر الكرة إلى هيجواين أمام المرمى، إلا أن جونزالو سددها  بجوار القائم. 

وسجل ديبالا هدفًا بالدقيقة 87، إلا أن حكم اللقاء قرر إلغاءه بداعي التسلل لتمر باقي الدقائق دون جديد.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مانشستر سيتي يقهر ريال مدريد في 5 دقائق
كووورة




من المباراة
قلب  مانشستر سيتي تأخره أمام ريال مدريد لانتصار ثمين بنتيجة 2-1 مساء امس   الأربعاء، في المباراة التي احتضنها ملعب سانتياجو بيرنابيو، في ذهاب دور  الـ16 من مسابقة دوري أبطال أوروبا.

وسجل ثنائية السيتي جابريل جيسوس (78) وكيفين دي بروين (83)، بينما أحرز هدف الريال الوحيد إيسكو (60).

شهدت الدقائق الـ15 الأولى، تحفظًا كبيرًا من الفريقين اللذان اكتفيا بتدوير الكرة دون تشكيل أي خطورة تذكر على المرميين.

وأتت  المحاولة الأولى في المباراة لصالح ريال مدريد في الدقيقة 16، بتسديدة من  خارج منطقة الجزاء من المدافع فاران، إلا أن كرته ذهبت أعلى العارضة.

وكشر السيتي عن أنيابه في الدقيقة 21، بتسديدة قوية من جيسوس من داخل منطقة الجزاء، تصدى لها كورتوا بنجاح.

ومرر محرز كرة بينية مميزة لدي بروين في منطقة الجزاء في الدقيقة 28، إلا أن البلجيكي سدد بعيدًا عن المرمى.

وكاد  ريال مدريد أن يفتتح التسجيل في الدقيقة 30، بعدما ارتقى بنزيما لكرة  عرضية من ميندي مسددًا رأسية متقنة، تألق إيدرسون في التصدي لها، وحاول  فينيسيوس متابعتها، إلا أن الكرة مرت بغرابة من أمامه.

وفي الدقيقة 33، أجرى جوارديولا تبديلا اضطراريا، بخروج لابورت بسبب الإصابة، ونزول فرناندينيو بدلًا منه.



وانطلق  جيسوس في الجانب الأيسر بالدقيقة 36، ومرر كرة مميزة بالكعب لبرناردو داخل  منطقة الجزاء، ليسدد الأخير كرة ضعيفة، ذهبت سهلة في أحضان كورتوا.

وتابع  جيسوس كرة عرضية من ركلة ركنية في الدقيقة الثانية من الوقت بدل الضائع،  ليسدد كرة مباشرة اصطدمت بأقدام راموس وأخرجها كاسيميرو من على خط المرمى،  لينتهي الشوط الأول بالتعادل السلبي.

ومع بداية الشوط الثاني، ومن  هجمة مرتدة سريعة، مرر دي بروين الكرة لمحرز الذي انطلق نحو منطقة الجزاء،  وسدد بعدها كرة مقوسة، مرت بقليل إلى جوار القائم.

وواصل محرز  استفاقته الهجومية في الشوط الثاني، بتسديدة قوية من داخل منطقة الجزاء في  الدقيقة 56، تصدى لها كورتوا، وبعدها بدقيقة انفرد الجزائري بالحارس  البلجيكي من الجانب الأيمن لمنطقة الجزاء، سدد بعدها كرة أرضية تمكن  كورتوا من التصدي لها.



وحاول فرناندينيو مباغتة كورتوا في الدقيقة 59، بتسديدة من خارج منطقة الجزاء، مرت إلى جوار القائم.

وعلى  عكس سير اللعب في الشوط الثاني، افتتح ريال مدريد التسجيل في الدقيقة 60،  بعد خطأ من ووكر افتك منه الكرة فينيسيوس، ليمرر كرة وضع بها إيسكو وجهًا  لوجه مع إيدرسون، ليسدد الإسباني كرة أرضية سكنت الشباك.

ودفع جوارديولا بورقته الثانية في الدقيقة 73، بنزول سترلينج على حساب برناردو، وتبعه زيدان بالدفع ببيل على حساب فينيسيوس.

وعدل  مانشستر سيتي النتيجة في الدقيقة 78، بعدما ارتقى جيسوس لعرضية دي بروين،  مسددًا رأسية لمست أصابع كورتوا وسكنت الشباك، وسط اعتراض لاعبي الريال  بدعوى أن البرازيلي دفع راموس قبل التسجيل.

وبعدها بدقيقة كاد يضيف المهاجم البرازيلي الهدف الثاني، برأسية أخرى لعرضية من محرز، إلا أن كرته مرت أعلى العارضة.

وتحصل  مانشستر سيتي على ركلة جزاء في الدقيقة 82، بعد تعرض سترلينج لعرقلة من  قبل كارفخال، نفذها دي بروين بنجاح في الدقيقة 83، مسددًا أرضية على يمين  كورتوا.

وعلى الفور دفع زيدان بكل من يوفيتش وفاسكيز على حساب كل من إيسكو ومودريتش على الترتيب.

وتعقدت  الأمور أكثر أمام الريال في الدقيقة 86، بطرد القائد راموس، بعد إعاقته  للمنفرد جيسوس، ليتحصل السيتي على مخالفة من على حدود منطقة الجزاء، نفذها  محرز مسددًا أرضية أمسك بها كورتوا.

وفي الدقيقة الثانية من الوقت  بدل الضائع، تابع فيرلاند ميندي كرة عرضية، مسددًا كرة مرت إلى جوار  القائم، لينتهي اللقاء بفوز مانشستر سيتي بنتيجة 2-1.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى
 إسماعيل حسن 
 ياهو ده المريخ


  * الروح التي لعب بها المريخ مباراة أمس أمام حي العرب؛ هي الروح التي ظل  يتميز بها على مر العصور والحقب، ويحقق عن طريقها الانتصارات القوية  والبطولات التاريخية.. 
 * لذا لم يكن غريباً أن يعطر بذكرياتها، ملعب  بورتسودان، ويكسب السوكرتا العنيد بثلاثية رائعة، نالها ريشموند من ضربة  جزاء في الشوط الأول.. والسماني الصاوي في الشوط الثاني.. ثم التش بأحلى  باصة من التكت حبيبي.. ليعود الفريق من هناك بالنقاط كاملة.. ويستعيد  الصدارة..
 * المباراة قدّمت ظهيراً أيمن للمريخ اسمه وليد الليبي.. ومدرباً قديراً اسمه المسلمي..
 * غداُ بإذن الله أعود للمباراة ببعض الآراء والملاحظات.. وأحيي حكم المباراة باشري تحية خاصة...
 ظ¢
 * جاء في موقع ”باج نيوز” الإخباري؛ أنّ لجنة المسابقات باتحاد كرة القدم  السوداني، طالبت الأمانة العامة للاتحاد بتجهيز كأس، وميداليات ذهبية،  وحافزٍ مالي، لتبدأ في وضع الترتيبات اللازمة لتتويج المريخ بلقب الدوري  الممتاز للعام 2018م...
 * وجاء أيضاً، أن نادي المريخ تلقى مخاطبة رسمية من لجنة المسابقات للاتفاق على موعدٍ محدّد للتتويج باللقب.
 * والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه؛ كيف تطلب لجنة المسابقات من أمانة الاتحاد أن  تجهز كأسا، وميداليات ذهبية، والحافز المالي لتنفيذ قرار كأس، القاضي  بتتويج المريخ ببطولة عام ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¨م؟؟
 * ألا تعلم أن الكأس والميداليات والحافز المالي (كلهم) بطرف الهلال..؟؟
 * أكيد تعلم... 
 * لماذا إذاً لم تطلب من الأمانة مخاطبته ليعيدها، ويتم تسليمها للمريخ العظيم...
 * بعد قرار "كاس" الأخير، أصبح الكأس الذي استلمه الهلال في الفاشر كأسنا... 
 * والحافز المالي حافزنا.. 
 * والميداليات الذهبية ميدالياتنا..
 * ولن نقبل بغيرها على الإطلاق..
 * أي محاولة لمجاملة الهلال، وتسليمنا كأسا غير الكأس الذي بحوزته، لن نصمت عليها..
 * كذلك الحافز يجب أن نتسلمه منه على دائر المليم... 
 * كاش داون.... 
 * اي (كاني ماني)؛ كاس موجودة..
 * بالمناسبة..... التتويج نريده في آخر مباراة لنا في البطولة الحالية...
 * حتى إذا ربنا وفقنا ونلناها، يكون التتويج تتويجين.. 
 * كأس 2020.. وكأس كاس.. وتكون الفرحة فرحتين..
 * وإذا - لا قدر الله - لم نُوفق في إحرازها، نحتفل بكأس "كاس".. ونودع الموسم ونحن فرحانين (أربعة وعشرين قيراط)..
 * أصلاً الفرح ماركة مسجلة بإسمنا.. 
 * منذ أن نشأنا وهو يلازمنا كظلنا، ولا تعكر صفوه سوى بعض الاخفاقات مرة مرة، لزوم كف العين، وحسد الحاسدين..
 * أخيراً... يجب أن يعلم الاتحاد أن كأس "كاس"، لن يذهب إلى دولاب مزمل.. 
 * ولا سيتم تسليمه له..
 * إنما سيذهب إلى دولاب المريخ - إن وُجد له مكان - ويتم تسليمه في التتويج لكابتن المريخ..
 * بالتالي يجب أن يتقبل قرار "كاس" بصدر رحب، ويبادر بتنظيم حفل تتويج ضخم، يسلمنا خلاله الكأس وبقية الجوائز..
 * أما في ما يلي مجلس المريخ، فلابد من توجيه الدعوة لمدرب المريخ السابق،  التونسي يامن الزلفاني، بإعتبار أنه كان المدير الفني للفريق موسم ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¨م..  وتكريمه أحسن تكريم، وتسليمه حافز البطولة..
 * كذلك تكريم التيم الذي  وقف على الشكوى بقيادة زميلنا الحبيب مزمل، واستاذنا ابو القوانين محمد  الشيخ مدني، الذي أكد مزمل في اللقاء الشيّق الذي أجرته معه قناة المريخ  أمس، على أنه لعب الدور الأكبر في تقديم هذه الشكوى.. 
 * كذلك تكريم  الخبير الكوباني، ودكتور محمد النعيم، والكابتن منتصر الزاكي زيكو، وفتانا  الوفي المخلص، الذي أنتج الشكوى وطاردها.. الحبيب أيمن عدار.. وتكريم سعادة  اللواء عبد المنعم النذير.. والتني.. وكل أعضاء قروب نفرة الكرامة... وآه  آه.... 
 * وكفى.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المحكمة تمنع " تيري" من السفر مع المريخ

 تحصلت #سبورتاق على الأسباب التي جعلت مهاجم المريخ (سيف تيري) يتخلف عن مرافقة البعثة الى بورتسودان.
 حيث مثل اللاعب امام المحكمة امس في قضية احداث قسم التكامل الشهيرة والمتهم فيها لاعب المريخ بالتعدي واتلاف ممتلكات عامة.
 وقررت المحكمة تأجيل النظر في  القضية الى الثالث عشر من شهر مارس القادم.










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ملخص مباراة المريخ وحي العرب امس




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعثة المريخ الظافرة تعود من بورتسودان مساء اليوم في تمام الخامسة او السادسة عبر طيران بدر

 #اضغط لايك لتصلك منشوراتنا









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاسبوع السادس 

 المريخ يستضيف مريخ الفاشر باستاد الخرطوم









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#سفيان_عبدالله

  ثمره قطاع المراحل السنيه ظهور مميز في مباره اليوم.. مشروع مهاجم مميز  اذا تم الاهتمام به..نستبشر خيرا بالتقني التونسي وهو خريج مراكز تكوين  الشباب. في ان يصقل هذه الموهبه مع اتاحه المزيد من دقايق اللعب..
 وان يتم التركيز علي علي قطاعات المريخ السنيه فبها العديد من المواهب اللتي تستحق التواجد مع الفريق الاول بالتدريج..
 كل التوفيق الكابتن سفيان وان تكون امتدادا.. لنجوم خرجو من رحم هذا القطاع علي اختلاف الازمان...â™¥
 خالد تاج السر











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاتحاد الافريقي يستبعد ملعب اماهور في رواندا من استضافة نهائي دوري ابطال افريقيا لعدم استيفائه الشروط 
 لتتبقي الملاعب المتبقيه 

 1_ملعب الخرطوم السودان 
 2_ملعب القاهره  مصر 
 3_ملعب محمد الخامس المغرب 
 4_ملعب رادس تونس 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلام في الشبكـ -------| حسام حامد

  الحَماس والفعّالية..!!
#ووااوواا
  •أفضل ما يمكن أن يبدأ به المرء حياته العملية هو التوفيق والنجاح في  الخطوة الأولى. ذلك ما توفر عليه الوافد الجديد للدوري السوداني، بل لنقل  الوافد الجديد لعالم كرة القدم مدربًا رسميًا تمثلاً في شخصية التونسي أمين  المسلمي.
  •بعيدًا عن تأثير عمله مع الفرقة الحمراء وبعيدًا عن تميزه  التدريبي من عدمه؛ فالمريخ اكتسب شيئاً جديدًا ليس طفيفًا، تمثل في السرعة  والحماس مع الضغط على حامل الكرة، وتلك الميزات يدرك تأثيرها -فقط- من شاهد  تدريبات الفريق قبل سفره إلى حاضرة شرق السودان، حيث اتسمت تلك التدريبات  بحماسٍ يأخذ الأنفاس، إثر الحيوية الكبيرة التي أضافها الرجل.
  •المريخ  نجح في الحصول على النقاط الثلاث، وهي المطلب الأول في مباريات الدوري،  فيما مثلت الحيوية بعدًا جديدًا على اداء الفريق، وذلك لا يعفي الأحمر من  الإخفاق في جوانب أخرى تتعلق بالأخطاء الفردية، فضلاً عن عدم انضباط عناصره  تكتيكيًا، إلى بجانب تواصل ظاهرة ارتجال قلبي الدفاع، عبر الطلوع غير  المدروس للأمام، والذي كاد أن يكلف المريخ أكثر من هدف، لولا سوء التصرف  بالكرة الذي لازم عناصر حي العرب الهجومية، تسرعًا واضحًا أمام المرمى.
  •عليه .. اعتقد أن حيّ العرب كان خصمًا مثاليًا للتونسي - المسلمي، إذ ان  الخصم الحماسي يحثك على ان تخرج أفضل ما لديك طوال عمر الجولة، وكون  التونسي رجل يفضل السرعة والحماس -كما ذكرنا- فالجولة الأولى كانت موفقة،  وستوفر له فكرة جيدة حول تعامله مع المنتظر في الفترة المقبلة.
  •حداثة  المدرب تجعل اللاعب يخرج أفضل ما عنده حتى ينال فرصة الظهور؛ فضلاً عن  ثقته، وهو الأمر الذي وضح خلال ركض عناصر المريخ رغم تراجع الأداء في الربع  الأخير من الجولة، وذلك التراجع يفسر تفضّيل التونسي - الدفع بعناصر سريعة  تمثلت في الظهيرين (كرتكيلا - وطبنجة) والأمر نجح في موازنة سرعات الأحمر  صعودًا ونزولاً مثلما حدث في النصف الأول من المباراة.
  •خلال الشوط  الأول وضحت حاجة المريخ لرمضان عجب جوار ريشموند في ظل ضعف خبرة وليد  وأمامه سفيان، إلاّ أن تدفق المباراة شَّف عن قدرات جيدة للثنائي رغم سوء  التقدير والاندفاع تسرعًا في التمرير، وهو الأمر الذي ننتظر من الجهاز  الفني معالجته بضرورة إكمال «مثلث الجنب» تكتيكًا، بحيث يكون هاشم التكت أو  ضياء مكملاً لثلاثية وليد وسفيان عند التحول بالهجمة.
  •اسلوب التونسي  الحماسي السريع بحاجة إلى الجودة، بالإضافة إلى حُسن التصرف بالكرة من  اللاعبين تحت الضغط؛ وبناءً عليه سيفقد أيَّ لاعب بطيء فرصة الظهور أساسيًا  خلال الفترة المقبلة، مالم يطّور من نفسه ويجتهد ذهنيًا وبدنيًا خلال  التدريبات، وهذا الأمر يصُب في صالح ظهور المريخ بشراسته التأريخية  -المعهودة «روح الفانيلة الحمراء».
  •توفر التونسي على شهادات في  الجانبين البدني والتكتيكي يوضحان طريقة عمله مع الأحمر، لكن العقبة تكمن  في ذهنية اللاعب السوداني الذي «يتوجّسُ خيفةً» من شخص المدرب، لأسبابٍ  واهية؛ مدعيًا الترصد.
  •وعليه فإننا.. نطالب لاعبي المريخ بالاحترافية  تعاملاً مع قرارات المدير الفني الجديد، مع البعد التام عن الشكاوي  للمقربين عن ترصد المدرب لشخصهم «الماردوني».. ولكل مجتهد نصيب.
  في القائم
  •واصلت قناة الملاعب اعتذاراتها فيما يتعلق بالبث، فإلى متى..؟!
  •عاد القائد أمير كمال لشارة القيادة، نتمنى أن يعيد سيرته الأولى مدافعًا لا يشقُ له غبار..!!
  •استغل والي البحر الأحمر المكلف جولة حيّ العرب والمريخ للترويج لولايته  المؤقتة، فمتى يعفينا الاتحاد العام من رؤية الأزياء العسكرية خلال  مباريات كرة القدم..؟!
  •تصرف غريب من لاعب حيّ العرب نجم الدين عقب  قرار ركلة الجزاء، فهل قصد التأثير على الحكم (بمعاقبته) عوضًا عن معاقبة  زميله المتسبب في المخالفة بالطرد.
  •الحيلة ذكية؛ صرفت قاضي الجولة عن معاقبة المتسبب في الركلة، حيث تفرغ تماماً لاحتجاجات نجم الدين..!!
  •ننتظر ونتمنى أن نشاهد مريخاً خالياً من تداخل الأدوار بعودة الانضباط التكتيكي خلال فترة المسلمي..!!
  •كما نود استثمار الكرات الثابتة؛ فالفرص قد تنّدر خلال مواجهة تكتلات دفاع أندية الدوري الممتاز..!!
  •سرعة التحول بالهجمة وصعوبة اخراج الكرة من الدفاع للهجوم كانت من سلبيات مريخ أبو عنجة بغض النظر عن الخسارة أو الفوز..!!
  •اليوم عادت سرعة التحول بالهجمة وسلاسله خروج الكرة بعيدًا عن الخسارة أو الفوز..!!
  •عليه.. نطالب التونسي - المسلمي بحذف أهداف الجولة وتقييم المتبقي لمزيدًا من التجويد.. مع ضرورة التنبيه للانضباط الوظيفي..!!
  •لم يحدث أن نجح احد المدربين الأجانب مع فريق سوداني بعيدًا عن ضبط لاعبيه داخل وخارج الملعب..!!
  •التعبّير عن النفس والقدرات أمر حتمي في مسيرة اللاعبين وينم عن شجاعة، لكن له حدود لا يجب ان تخل بجماعية الأداء..!!
  •وليد/التكت/ التش/ السماني/ ضياء/ سفيان/كرتكيلا/طبنجة.. وسط مريخي سريع  (فعَّال) يشف عن منافسة شرسة منتظرة للدخول للتوليفة الأساسية..!!
  •التونسي قال بأنه: "يريد صنع هوية تكتيكية للمريخ"..!!
  •ذلك الأمر إن حدث؛ سيعفينا من متلازمة إنفصام شخصية الأحمر..!!
  شبك خارجي
  # للمرة الرابعة :
  "شخصية الفريق من شخصية المدير"..!!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*¶ الامل عطبره من نادي منافس على الصدارة الي نادي باحث عن تمثيل افريقي في الكنفدرالية 

ضيع الامل عطبره حلم التتويج باللقب كاول نادي ولائي يتوج باللقب  بعد ان فقد المع لاعبيه في فترة التسجيلات الحاليه ليحتل الان المركز الخامس في الترتيب  خلف مريخ الفاشر بنقطة
الامل في الاسبوع القادم إذا اراد العوده الي المراكز الافريقيه (المركز الرابع) عليه حسم ديربي عطبره امام متزيل الترتيب   الاهلي عطبره وانتظار هديه من المتصدر المريخ  الذي يستضيف مريخ الفاشر في امدرمان  
ويتربص حي الوادي نيالا بسقوط الامل امام الاهلي عطبره  وفوز الوادي امام الخرطوم  ليتقدم ابناء نيالا للمركز الخامس
#الدوي_السوداني_الممتاز  
#زول_سبورت
*

----------


## استرلينى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

#سفيان_عبدالله

  ثمره قطاع المراحل السنيه ظهور مميز في مباره اليوم.. مشروع مهاجم مميز  اذا تم الاهتمام به..نستبشر خيرا بالتقني التونسي وهو خريج مراكز تكوين  الشباب. في ان يصقل هذه الموهبه مع اتاحه المزيد من دقايق اللعب..
 وان يتم التركيز علي علي قطاعات المريخ السنيه فبها العديد من المواهب اللتي تستحق التواجد مع الفريق الاول بالتدريج..
 كل التوفيق الكابتن سفيان وان تكون امتدادا.. لنجوم خرجو من رحم هذا القطاع علي اختلاف الازمان...â™¥
 خالد تاج السر














لعاب 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب على الورق
جعفـــر سليمــــان

المسلمي يحرك (الدوافع) ويكسب! 

• يكون من التغبيش الحديث المبكر عن نجاح المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء أمين المسلمي في تحقيق تحول كامل في أداء الفرقة الحمراء، هكذا بين عشية وضحاها، فمثل هذا  الحديث المتعجل، يضر به قبل أن يكون في صالحه. 
• ما حدث بالساحل الشرقي نتيجة دوافع ذاتية، وليس تحولا بالمعنى، فالمدير الفني الجديد الذي أعلن على رؤوس الأشهاد أنه مسؤول عن ما سيحدث أمام حي العرب، بتصريح نعتقد أنه غلب عليه الإندفاع، لديه دوافع إثبات الذات وتقديم صورة مبدئية تبني إنطباعاً جيدأ عنه. 
• ولقد لجأ التونسي إلى الجانب النفسي، وغزا دواخل اللاعبين من هذا الإتجاه، وعرف كيف يحرك دوافع الإجادة عندهم، بإظهار أفضل ما لديهم من قدرات ، وقد كان نتاج ذلك إنتصاراً مبهجاً على المضيف الأنيق. 
•  عمد المسلمي،  إلى إعادة الفريق إلى شكله الأول قدر المستطاع، بإعادة الحرس القديم إلى مواقعهم، وهذا أمر يحسب له بكل تأكيد، لأنه عامل نفسي مهم وحاسم وقد جنى ثمار ذلك تألقا لمن أعادهم إلى التشكيل الرسمي، وهو ما أثر قطعاً على تقدم المستوى الفني للفريق. 
• كان من أبرز عيوب تشكيلة جمال أبوعنجة، المدير الفني السابق، إقحامه لعدد كبير من اللاعبين الجدد في التشكيل الرئسي، مستبعداً أصحاب الخبرات والتواجد الدائم لسنوات خلت، وهو ما جعل شكل الفريق يتراجع، ويصبح عرضة للنتائج السلبية. 
• قد يكون لغيابات اللاعبين بسب الإصابات دوراً في جعل أبوعنجة يلجأ لخيار القادم الجديد بدلا عن العناصر الثابتة التي ظلت تلعب مع بعضها لفترات زمنية معقولة مثل بيبو وأمير كمال وصلاح نمر كثلاثي دائم التواجد بمناطق الدفاع. 
• وما فعله خلفه التونسي، أمين المسلمي، هو إعادة الحرس القديم للتشكيل، مع إضافات بعينها ومؤثرة في وظائف أصلا كان الفريق يحتاجها، كالطرف الأيمن وليد الليبي الذي ظهر بمستوى مبشر، بتألق أيضا يعود بالدرجة الأولى لدوافع اثبات الذات من الظهور الأول. 
• كما راهن المسلمي على الشاب سفيان، صاحب القدرات الكبيرة والمستقبل الواعد، وعلى دوافعه في الثبات كنعصر دائم بالتشكيل الأحمر، وهو ما يتوافق وقدراته الهائلة التي ستفيد الفريق قطعا، وستجعل منه نجماً مهما في القريب العاجل، ولم يخيب سفيان رجاء مدربه ونجح في تقديم مستوى فني متقدم كما فعل رفيقه وليد الليبي. 
• الغاني ريشموند أيضا لديه دوافع جعلت منه رجل المباراة الأول، وإن كانت دوافع مختلفة تماما عن الدوافع التي حركت رفاقه ، سواء كان الحرس القديم الذين أعادهم للتشكيل الرئيسي، أو الجدد الذين دفع بهم تباعاً! 
• دوافع الشاب الغيني تتمثل في لفت أنظار الإدارة إلى أهميته، وهو ما يجب أن يدفعهم بالتالي إلى الوفاء بمستحقاته بطرفهم، فهو يشتكي لطوب الأرض من ضياع حقوقه حتى الآن، كما يشتكي أيضا سوء المعاملة والإهمال لأقرب الناس إليه، لدرجة أن بعضهم يقدم له وجبات طعام جيدة وهو ما لا يوفره له المجلس المحترم! 
• ولا نستبعد أن (يهرب) ريشموند في أي وقت من الأوقات إذا تواصل التعامل الإداري معه بذات السوء، ولم ينل مستحقاته المالية بطرف النادي، وإن أظهر مستوى لافتاً بالأمس فهو إستجابة لحديث بعض المقربين منه الذين طالبوه بالضغط على الإدارة بتثبيت نفسه في التشكيل وتقديم مستويات فنية تجعل الإدارة تلبي طلباته لأنهم لا يتعاملون بشكل جيد إلا إذا تعرضوا إلى (الضغط)! أو هكذا تم تحريك دوافع ريشموند للعب لدرجة نيله لقب رجل المباراة. 
• خلاصة الأمر، نجح أمين المسلمي في لعبة (الدوافع) بداية من نفسه ونرى أنه سجل بداية طيبة ولا نقول أنه أحدث تحولا أو أعاد الروح للفريق ، أو غير ذلك من أحاديث نبعت من عواطف هيجتها الإهداف الثلاثة الرائعة المحرزة بشباك حي العرب. 
• لا زال أمام التونسي العديد من المواجهات الصعبة والتي تظهر قدرات المدربين الحقيقية وغاية ما نتمناه أن يفلح في تجاوز المطبات القادمة، لأنها وإن تجاوزها فإنها تعنى حتماً تحقيق حلمه بتحقيق لقب الممتاز الذي وعد به وكذلك لقب الكاس. 
في نقاط
• تجني جماعة التدمير على كل منسوبي البيت الأحمر، أمر لم يعد يدهشنا ولا يثير فينا التعجب، لأن الثابت هو سوء الأداء الإداري والعمل (بضبابية) وغموض!! 
• لا ندري ما هي الأسباب التي جعلت الصادق مادبو ومندوب مجلسه إلى بورتسودان من تغيير مقر إقامة الفريق الذي تم حجزه بواسطة رابطة المريخ إلى مقر آخر أعلى تكلفة. 
• وما يثير الكثير من (الفضول) هو أن الصادق مادبو بث معلومات تبعد عن المصداقية لتبرير تحويل مقر البعقة إلى فندق سولتير بدلا عن الربوة الأقل سعراً 
• صرح مادبو لموقع أسبورت تاق مفنداً ذلك بأن تكلفة أقامة الفريق بفندق سولتير أقل من الربوة.، ولكن رابطة المريخ قدمت مستنداً ينفي ذلك، ولم يعد مرة أخرى للتنفيد مما يعني أن الرابطة أختارت أفضل العروض لأقامة الفريق! 
• لكن لماذا التحول إلى سولتير ؟؟؟؟؟ 
• الإجابة يملكها هيثم الرشيد وربما الصادق مادبو؟؟
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حي العرب بورتسودان يشكو المريخ في “طبنجة”


الخرطوم: باج نيوز
أعلن فريق نادي حي العرب بورتسودان “السوكرتا”، تقدمه بشكوى ضد مشاركة لاعب المريخ الخرطوم “طبنجة”.
وقدم النادي احترازاً لمراقب مباراته أمام المريخ العاصمي التي جرت أمس، وذكر في شكواه أن عمر اللاعب غير حقيقي ولا يمنحه حق المشاركة في فريق الشباب.
من جانبه، أكد رئيس لجنة المُسابقات بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم الفاتح باني أن فريق حي العرب قدم شكوى لمراقب المباراة على أن يكملها خلال ساعات اليوم “الخميس”.
وأوضح رئيس اللجنة لـ(باج نيوز)، أن لجنة المسابقات ستجتمع يوم السبت المقبل لحسم عدد من المواضع والشكاوى.
وفي السياق، شدد سكرتير نادي حي العرب النور طه باشري، على امتلاكهم المستندات التي تثبت صحة الشكوى التي سيكملونها في اتحاد الكرة اليوم. واعتبر أن الأمر محسوم وأن الشكوى المتعلقة بصحة تسجيل لاعب المريخ سليمة.
وهاجم باشري حكم مباراة فريقه أمام المريخ، ووصفه بأنه ذبح فريقه بركلة جزاء وهمية. وقال: (هذا الحكم أدار مباراة أهلي شندي والخرطوم يوم الاثنين، وهاجمه إبرهومه في (باج نيوز) لنتفاجأ به في مباراتنا أمام المريخ “فهل هذا حكم أم مكنة”).
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اتحاد الكرة: السودان مهدد بالتجميد من قبل (الفيفا)

 تفيد  المتابعات ان اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني قام بالرد على وزارة الشباب  والرياضة حول قانون الشباب والرياضة الجديد الذي تعتزم وزيرة الشباب  والرياضة ولاء البوشي إجازته من مجلس الوزراء خلال الفترة المقبلة.
  وأرسل اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني مذكرة من (12) صفحة-  تحتوي على (22)  مخالفة بقانون الشباب والرياضة للنظام الأساسي لاتحاد الكرة والاتحاد  الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا).
 وأوضح الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم في رده على وزارة الشباب والرياضة، أن أي من هذه المخالفات المذكورة ستجمد نشاط السودان في كرة القدم من قبل (الفيفا) وسيلحق السودان بالكويت.
 وقال قيادي باتحاد كرة القدم إن قانون الرياضة الجديد الذي تعتزم وزيرة  الشباب والرياضة ولاء البوشي إجازته سيجمد نشاط السودان من قبل (الفيفا).

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لوزارة رداً على اتحاد الكرة: 
 القانون الجديد لا يتعارض مع (الفيفا) أو الميثاق الأولمبي ولن يجمد السودان
 .
 .
 أكد رئيس لجنة تعديل قانون وزارة الشباب والرياضة كمال الأمين  أنهم  تسلموا مذكرة الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم حول قانون الرياضة الجديد.
 وقال إن القانون الجديد لا يتعارض مع (الفيفا) أو الميثاق الأولمبي ولن يجمد السودان.
 وأضاف : “جلسنا مع شداد ثلاث مرات، ووافق على القانون ووصفه بالقانون  الأعظم في تاريخ السودان، ولا ادري ماذا حدث”. وتابع: “سلمونا ملاحظاتهم  اليوم وهي عادية ولا تشكل خطورة”.
 وأردف كمال: “اتحاد الكرة يريد تعديل القانون وفقاً للنظام الأساسي لاتحاد الكرة وهذا لن يحدث”.
 وأعلن كمال: “نرحب بالملاحظات الموضوعية فقط.. إذا وجدنا الملاحظة مهمة  سيتم تعديلها، وخلاف ذلك يصبح ونسة”. وقال: “درست مذكرة الاتحاد في دقائق  ولا ترقى لمستوى الزوبعة''

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاتحاد يتوج المريخ في مباراته المقبلة في الممتاز
  لجنة المسابقات تشرع في تتويج المريخ بلقب الممتاز
 .
 .
 قالت مصادر اعلامية أنّ لجنة المسابقات باتحاد كرة القدم السوداني خاطبت  الأمانة العامة بتجهيز كأس وميداليات وحافزٍ مالي من أجلّ تتويج المريخ  الخرطوم بلقب الدوري الممتاز للعام 2018م.
 حيث تلقى نادي المريخ تلقى مخاطبة رسمية من لجنة المسابقات للاتفاق على موعدٍ محدّد للتتويج باللقب.
 والأسبوع المنصرم، أصدرت محكمة التحكيم الرياضية”كاس” قرارًا قضى بتتويج  المريخ بلقب الدوري الممتاز بعد أنّ كسب شكواه التي دفع بها على خلفية منح  الهلال اللقب من قبل اتحاد كرة القدم.. وسيقوم الاتحاد بتتويج المريخ خلال  مباراته المقبلة وتغيير جدول الترتيب وارساله للاتحاد الدولي للاحصاء
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجل

 ادم سوداكال حرا وسيكون في زيارة للنادي والاستاد اليوم منذ ترشحه

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 												(باج نيوز) ينفرد.. الاتحاد يستنجد بقائد قوات “الدعم السريع” لإنقاذ مباراة المنتخب 											


الخرطوم: باج نيوز
استنجد مجلس إدارة الاتحاد العام السوداني لكرة القدم، بقائد قوات الدعم  السريع، نائب رئيس المجلس السيادي الفريق أول محمد حمدان دقلو “حميدتي”، من  أجل إنقاذ مباراة المنتخب الوطني أمام غانا في الثلاثين من مارس المقبل.
وقال الأمين العام لاتحاد كرة القدم حسن أبو جبل لـ(باج نيوز)، إن مجلس  الهلال اعتذر رسمياً عن استضافة استاد الهلال للمباراة بسبب عدم جاهزية  استاد الهلال- حسب قولهم، حيث أوضحوا أن الاستاد يحتاج إلى صيانة بسبب  أحداث مباراة الهلال والأهلي القاهري.
وأضاف أبو جبل بأنه لا يوجد خيار لأن استاد المريخ مغلق واستاد الخرطوم غير  مجاز، فلا يوجد خيار سوى استاد الهلال، ولذلك استجد الاتحاد بنائب رئيس  المجلس السيادي السيد محمد حمدان دقلو لإنقاذ الموقف.
وأشار أبو جبل إلى أن هنالك “ورطة أخرى” حيث أن الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة  القدم (الكاف) غيّر مواعيد المباريات، وستلعب المباراة الأولى في أكرا يوم  27 مارس والثانية في الخرطوم يوم 30 مارس المقبل، وبسبب الطيران سيصل  المنتخب إلى السودان يوم 29 مارس ويلعب يوم 30 مارس، وسيكون أمراً صعباً.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 												اتحاد الكرة: لن نرد على التصريحات وننتظر رداً مكتوباً من وزارة الشباب 											
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
قال الاتحاد العام السوداني لكرة القدم، إنه لن يرد على التصريحات التي  وردت بشأن قانون الشباب والرياضة الجديد. وأعلن أنه ينتظر رداً من وزارة  الشباب والرياضة حول ملاحظاته بشأن القانون.
وأكد الأمين العام لاتحاد الكرة حسن أبوجبل، أن اتحاد الكرة لن يرد على  التصريحات بخصوص القانون، وقال: “ننتظر رد الوزارة على المذكرة التي تحتوي  على 24 ملاحظة حول القانون”. وأضاف: “سلمنا المذكرة ونتتظر رداً مكتوباً”.
وكان الاتحاد أرسل مذكرة من (12) صفحة تحتوي على (22) مخالفة بقانون الشباب  والرياضة للنظام الأساسي لاتحاد الكرة والاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا)،  وحذر بأن إجازة هذا القانون ستجمد نشاط السودان من قبل (الفيفا).

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*على صفحتة الشخصية بالفيس بوك.. بماذا وصف المسلمي نجوم المريخ بعد الفوز على السوكرتا
 .
 .
 على صفحته الشخصية الشخصية بموقع التواصل الإجتماعي فيس بوك نشر مدرب  المريخ أمين المسلمي صورة له إلتقطها بهاتفه مع نجوم المريخ في غرفة تغيير  الملابس ووصف نجوم الفريق بالوحوش.

 منشور التونسي وجد تفاعلا كبيرا من الجماهير التي سارعت لتهنئته بالفوز الأول.
 ومساء الخميس حقق المريخ فوزا كبيرا على حي العرب في ملعب بورتسودان  بثلاثية نظيفة وصعد لقمة جدول الترتيب بعد مرور (5) جولات على القسم الثاني  لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز.
 وخاض المسلمي مباراته الأولى مع الأحمر بعد توليه المهمة خلفا لجمال أبوعنجة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الإنتصارات الحمراء تنتقل من لوزان الى بورتسودان

قصة محلمة (كاس) من الألف الى الياء (6)

المسلمي قدم نفسه بطريقة رائعة في ظهوره الأول مع الزعيم

• ذكرنا خلال الأيام الماضية ان سر قوة الدعوى التحكيمية التي رفعها نادي المريخ الى محكمة التحكيم الرياضي (CAS)  في لوزان السويسرية يكمن في قوة ونصاعة الحجج والمستندات التي دفع بها النادي طيلة مراحل القضية بما في ذلك المرافعة التاريخية القيمة التي قدمها النادي في جلسة السماع التي جرت في محكمة كاس يوم 9 مايو 2019م والتي اعدها الخبير الرياضي والقانوني المرموق الأستاذ حسن الكوباني بلغة إنجليزية رصينة ودفوعات قانونية قوية , وتولى ترجمتها للغة العربية بنفسه وتلاها المحامي التركي طلعت إمري كوشاك وسننشرها في هذه المساحة تعميماً للفائدة ,, وورد في المرافعة ما يلي : 

• (أ) قبول الإستئناف :

1- تنص المادة (49) من قانون محكمة التحكيم الرياضي على ما يلي :

(في حال عدم تحديد قيد زمني في النظام الأساسي او اللوائح الخاصة بالإتحاد او الهيئة الرياضية المعنية او وفقاً لإتفاق مسبق , يكون القيد الزمني للإستئناف هو (21) واحد وعشرين يوماً من تاريح استلام القرار المستانف ضده..

2- بتاريخ 11 اكتوبر 2018 تم إخطار نادي المريخ (سيشار اليه لاحقاً - المستأنف) بالقرار الصادر عن لجنة الإستئناف بالإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم (القرار المستأنف ضده).

تقدم نادي المريخ بإستئنافه مكتب محكمة التحكيم الرياضي بلوزان (سويسرا) بتاريخ 27 اكتوبر 2018 وقد استوفى الإستئناف جميع المتطلبات الأخرى للمادة (48) من قانون محكمة التحكيم الرياضي بما في ذلك سداد رسوم مكتب المحكمة وقدرها الف فرنك سويسري..

3- بما انه لم يرد بالنظام الأساسي للإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم او لوائحه قيد زمني واجب التطبيق (Applicable time limit)  لتقديم الإستئناف امام محكمة التحكيم الرياضي وعليه يتم تطبيق المادة (49) من قانون محكمة التحكيم الرياضي كقاعدة تعويضية ..

4- علاوة على ذلك يحتوي خطاب محكمة التحكيم الرياضي المرسل الى الأطراف (نادي المريخ والإتحاد) بتاريخ 29 مارس 2019 م على الآتي :

(بالنيابة عن هيئة المحكمة , افيد الأطراف بالتالي :

• الوثيقة المودعة بتاريخ 27 اكتوبر 2018 م تمثل إخطار الإستئناف وفقاً للمادة (48) من قانون محكمة التحكيم الرياضي..

• الوثيقة المودعة بتاريخ 9 نوفمبر 2018 م تمثل بيان الإستئناف  (Statement of Appeal) وفقاً للمادة (51) من قانون محكمة التحكيم الرياضي (CAS Codw) 

5-  على ضوء ما تقدم , يخلص المستأنف الى ان الإستئناف بتعيين القبول..

(ب) اختصاص محكمة التحكيم الرياضي :

1- تنص المادة (47) من قانون محكمة التحكيم الرياضي على الآتي :

(يجوز تقديم استئناف ضد قرار صادر عن اتحاد او هيئة رياضية الى محكمة التحكيم الرياضي عندما ينص النظام الأساسي او لوائح الهيئة المذكورة على ذلك او إذا ابرم الطرفان اتفاقية تحكيم محددة وإذا كان المستأنف قد استنفد السبل القانونية المتاحة له قبل الإستئناف طبقاً للنظام الأساسي للإتحاد او لوائحه )

2- ينازع المدعى عليه (الإتحاد) على ان الإستئناف غير مقبول بسبب انتفاء اي اختصاص لمحكمة التحكيم الرياضي 

3- يدفع المستانف (نادي المريخ) بالمادة (186) من القانون الفدرالي السويسري بشأن القانون الدولي الخاص (Private International Law Act)  التي ترسي المبدأ المعروف بأن لمحكمة التحكيم (هيئة المحكمة ) صلاحية البت في اطار اختصاصها (الإختصاص بالإختصاص) للنظر في دعوى التحكيم   (Kompetenz - Kompetenz)  

4- تنص المادة (86-1) من النظام الأساسي للإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم 2017م على الآتي :

(طبقاً للأحكام ذات الصلة بالنظام الأساسي للإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم FIFA والإتحاد الأفريقي CAF  والإتحاد السوداني SFA الى محكمة التحكيم الرياضي CAS في لوزان - سويسرا , ما لم ينعقد الإختصاص لهيئة التحكيم الرياضية القومية NATS وذلك طبقاً للمادة (66) ومع ذلك لن تنظر محكمة التحكيم الرياضي (CAS) في الإستئنافات المتعلقة بمخالفات قوانين اللعبة والإيقافات حتى اربع مباريات او حتى ثلاثة اشهر (بإستثناء القرارات الخاصة بتعاطي المشطات)

5- تنص المادة (64-4) من النظام الأساسي للإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم 2017 م على الآتي : (يجوز ان تستأنف القرارات الصادرة عن لجنة الإستئناف الى هيئة التحكيم الرياضية القومية او الى محكمة التحكيم الرياضي في لوزان (سويسرا) كما مححد في هذا النظام الأساسي )

6- فضلاً عن ذلك تنص المادة (14-7 ثالثاً 2-) من لائحة مسابقة الدوري الممتاز للموسم 2018م على الآتي : ( تستأنف قرارات لجنة الإستئناف الى هيئة التحكيم الرياضية القومية او الى محكمة التحكيم الرياضي (CAS) 

7- بما ان هيئة التحكيم الرياضية القومية لم تعمل بعد وبالتالي غير قادة على الإضطلاع بالمهام التي يمكن ان تسند اليها وعليه يؤكد المستأنف ان محكمة التحكيم الرياضي (CAS)  بلوزان (سويسرا) هي المختصة في نظر الدعوى طبقاً لأحكام المادة (66-4) من النظام الأساسي للإتحاد 2017م التي تقرأ : ( طالما انه لم تنشأ ضمن اقليم جمهورية السودان محكمة تحكيم معترف بها من قبل الجميعة العمومية للإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم فيجوز احالة اي نزاع على الصعيد الوطني في آخر مرحلة فقط الى محكمة التحكيم الرياضي (كاس ) بلوزان (سويسرا)

8- استناداً الى شروط التحكيم (Arbitration Clause) المتقدم ذكرها من النظام الأساسي للإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم 2017م , يدفع المستأنف بان الإختصاص معقود لمحكمة التحكيم الرياضي (CAS)  لتفصل في هذا النزاع بموجب احكام قانون محكمة التحكيم الرياضي الخاصة بإجراءات التحكيم الإستئنافي..

(ج) القانون واجب التطبيق 

1- تنص المادة (58) من قانون محكمة التحكيم الرياضي على الآتي :( يجب على هيئة المحكمة ان تقضي في النزاع بموجب اللوائح المطبقة وبدرجة اقل القوانين المختارة من قبل الأطراف ’ وفي حال انقضاء ذلك الإختيار بموجب قانون البلد الذي ينتمي اليه الإتحاد او الهيئة الرياضية التي اصدرت القرار المستانف ضده او فقاً للقانون الذي ترى هيئة المحكمة انه الأقرب صلة بالنزاع وفي الحالة الأخيرة يجب على هيئة المحكمة إبداء الأسباب الخاصة لقرارها )

2- يحاج المدعي عليه في الفقرة (17) من رده ان لقانون هيئات الشباب والرياضة لسنة 2016 (القانون الوطني) الأسبقية كقانون واجب التطبيق         (Applicable Law) .

يجافي هذا الإدعاء النص الصريح للمادة (58) من قانون محكمة التحكيم الرياضي التي يقضي حكمها ان تكون للوائح الإتحاد الأسبقية على اي إطار قانوني اختير من قبل الأطراف.

3- يؤكد فقه محكمة التحكيم الرياضي بوضوح ان اي اختيار للقانون بوساطة الأطراف لا يعلو على حكم المادة (58) من قانون محكمة التحكيم الرياضي ولكن يتم اعتباره فقط ضمن اطار المادة (58) وبالتالي يؤثر فقط على القانون الفرعي واجب التطبيق (انظر الدعوى التحكيمية كاس 2014/أ/3527 - الفقرة 57 حيث ذكرت هيئة المحكمة : توضح المادة (58) من قانون محكمة التحكيم الرياضي كيف يجب على هيئة التحكيم ان تحدد القوانين الموضوعية (Substantive Laws) الواجب تطبيقها على جوهر النزاع (Merits of dipute) يقر حكم هذه المادة علو وسيادة اللوائح المطبقة على القواعد القانونية المختارة بواسطة الأطراف والتي يتم تطبيقها بصورة تكميلية حيث لا تجيز المادة (58) من قانون محكمة التحكيم الرياضي اي تقييد (Derrogation) لأحكامها وتفرض تسلسلاً هرمياً للقواعد , يتضمن إلتزام هيئة التحكيم بتسوية الدعوى وفقاً للوائح المعني وفي حال وجود فجوة (Lacunae) في نصوصها , فيتوجب ان تملأ بواسطة (القواعد القانونية المختارة من قبل الأطراف.

(د) تعقيب على جواب المدعي عليه (الإتحاد)

1- لم تكن الشكوى المقدمة من نادي المريخ (المستأنف) الى اللجنة المنظمة لمسابقات الإتحاد بشأن نتيجة المباراة كما زعم المدعي عليه (الإتحاد) في مذكرته الجوابية ولكن ذات طبيعة انضباطية بحتة (nature of purrely disciplinary) تطعن في اشراك لاعب غير مؤهل بواسطة المنافس (مخالفة انضباطية ) مما يعد اخلالاً بموثوقية المنافسة وعدالتها ونزاهتها وفقاً لما ذهب اليه فقه محكمة التحكيم الرياضي الفقرة (72) من الدعوى التحكيمية كاس 2012م/أ/2013 الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم ضد الفيفا التي تقرأ : ختاماً لعله من الملاحظ ان القاعدة القانونية التي تقضي بأن المنتخب الوطني او النادي سيخسر المباراة التي اشرك فيها لاعباً غير مىهل هي ليست جديدة او قاعدة واجبة التطبيق فقط في لائحة الفيفا لتصفيات كاس العالم بل على العكس فهي قاعدة واضحة يتم استخدامها على نحو شائع بواسطة الإتحادات الوطنية والإتحادات القارية والإقليمية بفرض ضمان ان المسؤولية تقع على عاتق كل فريق في اشراك اللاعبين المؤهلين فقط , ومؤدي هذه القاعدة جلي جدية الإتحادات وروابط الدوري في ضمان صدقية المنافسة ونزاهتها.

2- أخطأ المدعى عليه (الإتحاد) في الفقرة (27) من مذكرته الجوابية بإيراد التفسير التالي : (نحن نقصد بمصطلح (لوائح الفيفا) هنا (قوانين اللعبة ) واي موضوع له بعد دولي وفقاً لما ورد بالنظام الأساسي للإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم 2017م..

• تعقيب : يحيل المستانف الأمر الى قسم (التعريفات ) من النظام الأساسي للإتحاد السوادني لكرة القدم 2017م لتصحيح التفسير الخاطئ الذي اورده المدعي عليه (يكون للكلمات ادناه المعاني التالية:

• قواعد الفيفا : يقصد بها النظام الأساسي للفيفا ولوائحه وتوجيهاته.

• قوانين اللعبة : قوانين كرة القدم المنظمة التي يصدرها المجلس التشريعي لكرة القدم طبقاً للنظام الأساسي للفيفا.

(هـ) نقاط النزاه والحجج القانونية 

اولاً : هل كانت الشكوى المقدمة من نادي المريخ متعينة الرفض؟

1- اقر المدعى عليه (الإتحاد) رفض الشكوى المقدمة من المستانف (المريخ) ضد نادي مريخ الفاشر لإشراكه لاعباً غير مؤهل (هشام سليمان) في مباراة الناديين بتاريخ 3 اكتوبر 2018م وذلك لعدم استيفاء الشروط الشكلية المنصوص عليها في المادة (14-5/6) من لائحة مسابقة الدوري الممتاز 2018م

2- تتضمن المادة آنفة الذكر اربعة شروط يجب ان تستوفي لقبول الشكوى وتحديداً كالتالي :

(أ) يجب تقديم الشكوى خلال (24) ساعة من نهاية المباراة .

(ب) سداد رسوم الشكوى .

(ج) يجب توقيع الشكوى بواسطة رئيس النادي او شخص مفوض من مجلس إدارة النادي .

(د) تحديد المخالفة مثار الشكوى .

3- تبعاً لذلك يتناول المستأنف بالتقييد المشروط المتقدم ذكرها للتاكيد على ان الشكوى المقدمة منه قد جائت مستوفية لأحكام المادة (14-6/5) من لائحة مسابقة الدوري الممتاز2018م

(أ) القيد الزمني : تم تسليم الشكوى الى مراقب المباراة بعد انتهائها مباشرة..

(ب) رسم الشكوى : سدد مدير الكرة بالنادي - السيد / ايمن عدار رسم الشكوى نقداً مراقب المباراة بمبلغ وقدره 5000 جنيه بموجب الإيصال بالرقم 2053

(ج) توقيع الشكوى: تم توقيع الشكوى بواسطة مدير الكرة بالنادي الذي يشغل هذ المنصب متفرغاً (انظر) الوثائق الإستدلالية (Evidentiary Document)  التي طلبتها هيئة التحكيم من المستانف والمتمثلة في عقد العمل وشهادة لمن يهمه الأمر صادرة بتاريخ 2/4/2019م 

(د) تحديد المخالفة : جاء توصيف المخالفة على النحو التالي :

• المخالفة : عدم اهلية لاعب شارك في المباراة جراء مراكمة (3) إنذارات بالبطاقة الصفراء .

• اللاعب المخالف : هشام سليمان - قميص رقم (3)

4-  من حيث الجوهر : يخلص المستأنف الى ان المدعى عليه - ممثلاٌ في لجنتي المسابقات والإستئناف قد اخطأ في تطبيق القواعد القانونية ذات الصلة بلائحة مسابقات الدوري الممتاز2018م : المادة (14) الفقرتان (4) و (5) جراء انتهاجه الشكلية المفرطة (Exessive Formalism)  وطبقاً للمحكمة الفيدرالية السويسرية , تتبدى الشكليات المفرطة فقط حينما تكون هناكل شكليات صارمة بدون اي سبب موضوعي حيث يلزم تطبيق متطلبات شكلية بصرامة مبالغ فيها او حيث تطبق شروط شكلية على تقديم المذكرات ممايعيق الوصول الى سبل العدالة على نحو غير سائغ.

ثانيا: هل قام مريخ الفاشر بإشراك لاعب غير مؤهل ام لا ؟

لاجدال في ان العقوبات الصادرة عن اللجنة المنظمة لمسابقات الإتحاد في اجتماعها رقم (30) بتاريخ 6 اكتوبر 2018 ضد نادي مريخ الفاشر والتي بموجبها تم ايقاف لاعبه هشام سليمان ثلاث مباريات وفرض غرامة مالية على النادي قدرها 10000 جنيه (انظر : طلب تقديم وثائق (Request for Document Production) خطاب المدعي عليه بتاريخ 9 اكتوبر 2018م قد اظهرت بجلاء تام الدليل على انتهاك قواعد الأهلية (Eligibility Rule Violation) بواسطة النادي وفقا للمادة (8-3) من لائحة مسابقة الدوري الممتاز 2018م والمادة (55-1) من لائحة الفيفا للإنضباط عندما اشرك لاعباً غير مؤهل (مراكم ثلاثة انذارات بالبطاقة الصفراء ) في مباراته امام فريق المستانف (المريخ الخرطوم) بتاريخ 3 اكتوبر 2018م

ثالثاً : هل العقوبة المتخذة بحق نادي مريخ الفاشر غير متناسبة ؟:

1- من الواضح الجلي ان المدعي عليه لم يطبق العقوبة الإلزامية (Mandatory Sanction) التي تقضي بإعتبار نادي مريخ الفاشر خاسراً لنتيجة المبارة (0-2) وفقاً للمادتين _8-3) من لائحة مسابقة الدوري الممتاز 2018 و(55-1) من لائحة الفيفا للإنضباط .

2- على ضو ما اسلفنا ذكره يتبدى تجاهل المدعى عليه بشكل تعسفي للأحكام الوجوبية بلوائح الإتحادين السوداني والدولي لكرة القدم على الرغم من انه لا مجال للتقدير او التفسير او اجازة ظروف مخففة تؤخذ في الإعتبار كما لايجوز على صلاحية التصرف بإشراك لاعبين غير مؤهلين خارج قواعده الإلزامية المنظمة لذلك ومن ناحية عملية يشير المستأنف الى الدعوى التحكيمية , الإتحاد الأوروبي لكرة القدم ضد نادي سيون السويسري (كاس 20111/و2574) في الفقرة (131) من حيثيات القرار , حيث ذكرت هيئة التحكيم ما يلي : آخذين في الإعتبار مبدأ النسبية , لاترى هيئة التحكيم اي قواعد بديلة للائحة الدوري الأوروبي ولذلك فإن اعلان خسارة المباراة التي يشارك فيها لاعب غير مؤهل (Ineligible Player) هو التدبير المناسب الذي لن يتسنى تحقيقه من خلال عقوبة اخرى مثل الغرامة المالية او خصم النقاط كما يبدو غياب البديل واضحاً وعلى وجه التحديد في مرحلة الإقصائيات للبطولة (خروج المهزوم) التي لا مجال فيها لخصم النقاط).

طلبات المستأنف :

يلتمس المستأنف في إخطار الإستئناف (Statement of Appeal) المودع بمكتب محكمة كماس بتاريخ 27 اكتوبر 2018 من هيئة  التحكيم ان تصدر حكماً يقضي بالآتي :

1- موضوع الدعوى :

(أ) إبطال القرار مثار الإستئناف ( بما في ذلك القرار المؤرح في 11 اكتوبر 2018م الصادر من لجنة الإستئناف ..

(ب) إلزام المدعي عليه ان يعلن نادي المريخ فائزاً في مباراته امام مريخ الفاشر بتاريخ 3 اكتوبر 2018م بنتيجة 2/صفر ومنحه ثلاث نقاط وفقاً لذلك 

(ج) طبقاً للطلب في البند (ب) اعلاه يلزم المدعى عليه بتصحيح جدول ترتيب بطولة الدوري الممتاز للموسم 2018م وإعلان نادي الميخ بطلاً برصيد (34) نقطة .

2- التكاليف :

إلزام المدعى عليه بتحمل تكاليف التحكيم وتعويض المستأنف عن التكاليف التي تكبدها فيما يتعلق بهذه الدعوى التحكيمية الإستئنافية واتعاب المحامي..
                   حسن الكوباني

تعقيب 

نشكر الأستاذ حسن الكوباني على جهده المخلص ونثبت للتاريخ انه ساهم بجهده وخبراته وقدارته في ادارة الشكوى وصياغة غالب مستنداتها ووثائقها تطوعاً بلا مقابل وعمل بصبر جميل وإتقان معهود فيه ضمن الفريق المتميز الذي قاده الأستاذ محمد الشيخ مدني ببراعة  قائد الأوركسترا التي توزعت نغماتها وتنوعت دوزناتها حتى انتجت لحناً شجياً لطف الآذان وأطرب المحبين وأرسى سابقة قانونية ستبقى خالدة على مدى الأيام في سفر النادي الكبير , بل في تاريخ الرياضة السودانيه كلها 

مريخ جديد 

• خصصنا هذه المساحة لتوثيق الإنتصار المريخي التاريخي في كشوى كاس لكن الإنتصار الباهر والأداء الرائع واللمسة التدريبية البائنة التي وضعها المدرب التونسي الجديد امين المسلمي على اداء الفرقة الحمراء اجبرنا على ان نتعرض لمجريات المباراة لنشهد بالأداء المتميز والإنتصرا الباهر..

• لم نتعود على التسرع في تقييم المدربين لكننا لن نترد في الإشادة بالنهج المتميز الذي ادار به المسلمي لقاء الأمس والذي توج بإنتصار بديع وباهر على فريق قوي , خاض تسع مباريات على ملعبه فانتصر في ثمانية ولم يخسر سوى واحدة (امام حي الوادي) في الدوري الحالي ..

• الإنتصار على حي العرب سوكرتا في بورتسودان بثلاثية نظيفة وأفضلية فنية كاملة ليس امراً هيناً لذلك امتدحنا البداية الصاعقة للوافد الجديد..

• بدت لمسة التدريب واضحة في الجرأة التي تعامل بها التونسي مع التشكيل و تبدت اكثر في تبديلاته سيما عندما بادر بإخراج ضياء الدين الذي كان بعيداً عن مستواه ليدفع برمضان في مكانه ..

• لأول مرة منذ زمن بعيد نلحظ حرص لاعبي المريخ على ممارسة الضغط على الخصم في منتصف ملعبه ..

• ولأول مرة منذ زمن بعيد يبدأ المريخ مباراة خارج ملعبه مهاجماً بضراوة , ولولا انحياز الحكم الضعيف للخصم لأحتسب ركلتي جزاء للزعيم في الدقائق العشر الأولى للمباراة ..

• بداية موفقة للتونسي الشاب منحتنا املاً في مشاهدة مريخ قاهر وباهر في مقبل المباريات مع مراعاة ان الفريق فقد في لقاء الأمس فريقاً بحاله ..

• فوز مستحق بأداء متميز وإدارة فنية ناجحة , المسلمي الذي قدم نفسه لجماهير الزعيم في ابهى صورة في اول مباراة رسمية له ..

• امنياتنا له بالمزيد من النجاح والتفوق في مقبل المباريات ..

• الصدارة حمراء فاقع لونها تسر الناظرين..

• آخر خبر : الظهور الأول للمسلمي اكثر من مقنع..



*

----------

